# Lecture Flash piteusement saccadée !



## Djipsy5 (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis heureux proprio d'un powerbook G4 1,5GHZ 1GB RAM 128MVRAM ATI RADEON, et d'un MacBook Pro.
Voila le problème, quand je vais sur youtube et quelqu'autre site que ce soit, et que je désire visionner du flash, la lecture est tellement saccadée que je m'enerve parfois j'ai moins de 7fps. Quand meme le powerbook ne serait pas aussi faible ! Y auraient ils d'autres utilisateurs de powerbook ayant noter cela !?


----------



## subsole (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Ce Mac n'est malheureusement plus d'actualité.
 Pas de puissance CPU, peu de RAM,  mais surtout une CG trop faible, de plus le plug Flash n'est plus MàJ pour ces vieilles machines.

Tu peux tenter d'installer TenFourFox, ainsi que le hack du plug Flash, mais sur ta machine je n'y crois guère, la CG me semble vraiment trop limite.
Jette quand même un oeil de ce côté ====> http://lowendmac.com/ed/royal/12sr/flash-11-and-powerpc.html


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

Je confirme, même avec le "crack" de Flash 10, les vidéos sont de la diapo!


----------



## subsole (19 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Je confirme, même avec le "crack" de Flash 10, les vidéos sont de la diapo!



Ça ne changera pas le problème de Djipsy5 , mais c'est du un crack de Flash 11.


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

Sur un ordi comme ça, c'est du pareil au même!


----------



## Djipsy5 (19 Juin 2012)

Lol ! Heureusement que je me suis actualisé récemment avec un macbook pro Sandy Bridge ! 
Ahhhh là bravo apple, je vous assure que mon pc qui date de 2004 est toujours en marche et lit les vidéo sans problème, sans oublier mon laptop mini, qui met 1h a demarrer mais qui lit quand meme les vidéos.
Tant qu'on y est les gars, sauriez vous pourquoi mon powerbook devient de plus en plus lent ? Il plante a tout bout de champ, il chauffe au point de me bruler, et perd de plus en plus de performance. Le système installé au préalable par apple est toujours le meme (OSX 10.5.8). Dois je peux etre formaté et reinstaller la machine afin de la désencombrer des fichiers, je n'ai plus que 5GB libres sur 80GB. La reinstallation, serait elle une solution ?


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Lol ! Heureusement que je me suis actualisé récemment avec un macbook pro Sandy Bridge !
> Ahhhh là bravo apple, je vous assure que mon pc qui date de 2004 est toujours en marche et lit les vidéo sans problème, sans oublier mon laptop mini, qui met 1h a demarrer mais qui lit quand meme les vidéos.
> Tant qu'on y est les gars, sauriez vous pourquoi mon powerbook devient de plus en plus lent ? Il plante a tout bout de champ, il chauffe au point de me bruler, et perd de plus en plus de performance. Le système installé au préalable par apple est toujours le meme (OSX 10.5.8). Dois je peux etre formaté et reinstaller la machine afin de la désencombrer des fichiers, je n'ai plus que 5GB libres sur 80GB. La reinstallation, serait elle une solution ?



Plusieurs choses:
1) pour ta critique d'Apple, il faut dire aussi qu'entre les deux, il y a une rupture chez Apple: le passage de PPC à Intel. Apple a donc arrêter de développer pour PPc et a tout misé sur l'Intel. Chez  les PC's, les constructeurs peuvent opter chacun pour une architecture différente, ce qui oblige Microsoft à développer un système plus polyvalent. Il est donc normal que ton PC de 2004 soit  meilleur sur ce segment.

2) Ton MacBook est lent? Vide ton DDI et voit si tu ne peut pas ajouter de la RAM dessus.

3) J'ai eu ma réponse


----------



## Djipsy5 (20 Juin 2012)

Lol merci pour ces infos, c'est mon powerbook qui est lent ! le macbook pro c'est du tonnaire, démarrage 25secondes processeur sandybridge, bref c'est un model 2011.
Le powerbook plante un peu trop ! Ce serait du a l'age ? dois je le reinstaller ?


----------



## esv^^ (20 Juin 2012)

Oui, on s'est compris! Je parlais de ton PowerBook!

En effet, si tu n'a aucune donnée importante sur ton PowerBook, je te conseillerais de formater ton DDI




Djipsy5 a dit:


> Lol merci pour ces infos, c'est mon powerbook qui est lent ! le macbook pro c'est du tonnaire, démarrage 25secondes processeur sandybridge, bref c'est un model 2011.
> Le powerbook plante un peu trop ! Ce serait du a l'age ? dois je le reinstaller ?



D'ailleurs, qu'entends tu par "plante"? Que ce passe t-il lors de ces "plantage"?


----------



## Djipsy5 (20 Juin 2012)

Genre quand j'ouvre safari, il s'allume mais plante 7secondes avant de charger la page bienvenue d'Apple. Quand je lis mes projets dans garageband, j'ai tout le temps le message, "une partie de ce projet n'a pas été lue".
l'ouverture des applications comme iPhoto iMovie dure une éternité. Spotlight plante meme quand je fais une recherche. Lorsque je passe la souris sur le Dock, l'animation d'agrandissement des icones est tellement saccadé, pas fluide du tout ! Bref la machine n'est vraiment pas fluide comme au paravant, elle se chauffe pour rien et je crois bien que mon disque dur a vieilli et ne peut plus assurer le débit initial. Une reinstallation ?


----------



## subsole (20 Juin 2012)

Le DD est plein comme un oeuf, il faudrait au moins 10Go de libres, ça doit être au maximum 5200 trms.
Sans compter le bus du Mac à 167 Mhz, et surtout la CG inapte à afficher rapidement le web actuel.
Bref, les mêmes causes = les mêmes problèmes, tout est dans le post #2.

Ce Mac une bête de musée, tu peux toujours tenter d'installer un Système sur un DD externe Firewire 7200 trms et passer à 2 Go de RAM (s'il s'agit bien un PowerBook 5,6 de 2005), mais à mon avis, ça n'en vaut vraiment pas le cout.


----------



## Djipsy5 (20 Juin 2012)

Lol okay je comprends ! Ca me désole un peu malgré que j'ai mon MacBook pro ! Pauvre Powerbook, hyper joli pourtant mais il a fait son temps ! ce qui m'intrigue c'est que j'ai deux powerbook, l'autre est un 1,67Ghz avec 512Mo Ram et est bien plus rapide et plus coriace que celui de 1,5Ghz. Celui de 1,67 ne chauffe pas et est tres fluide j'avoue !


----------

